# A Couple Pics of my Big Boy Squash



## TEGU_JAKE (Apr 13, 2011)

He was shedding so I thought I would post a couple pics. He still needs to shed some more so bath time later.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 13, 2011)

Great pics.. you cant see the rest of the other Tegu under him so it looks like he has a head growing out of the bottom end...hehehehe


----------



## Moofins (Apr 13, 2011)

Pfffahahahah! I had looked at these photos once before and I didn't notice that! Too cute.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks like live tegu birth lol, jk, great looking Tegu. Just curious but any pictures of the whole enclosure?Its totally cool if you don't have any or don't feel like posting them. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Apr 13, 2011)

Haha yeah he was covering her up when I went in there lol Ill get some pics tomorrow of the whole cage if I have time


----------



## Kebechet (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautiful boy you've got there!  Is he fully grown?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes last time I checked I want to say he was 52 inches


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Apr 22, 2011)

What a handsome boy I love the name


----------



## brutus13 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes beautiful tegu. How do you keep him from digging out. Would love to see more pics of the enclosure. I'm looking to build something like that soon.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok heres some pics of the cage. It is 8x6 feet













Heres some more pics of Squash and my female Pumpkin. Both are still shedding some.






















brutus13 said:


> Yes beautiful tegu. How do you keep him from digging out. Would love to see more pics of the enclosure. I'm looking to build something like that soon.


Thanks I had a cement area and I put about 6-12 inches of dirt over it and the seeded it.


----------



## brutus13 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok great I have an area I could do that in. Then you just built ply wood around it?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes I put plywood around it and the i wrapped it with chicken wire and enclosed the top.

I used this when I made mine.
http://www.freewebs.com/twoteals/enclosuresandhowto.htm


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 22, 2011)

thats pretty neat, i wish we had more consistent weather so i could try something like that

thats a big tegu btw lolol. do u know how much he weighs?


----------

